# Software for cheap



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

Hat schon mal jemand von Euch Software unter obiger Adrese bestellt?
Es wird günstige Software angeboten, das Geld wird kassiert, aber man bekommt man keinen "Code"zum Downloaden. Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
 
Jürgen


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

*selbst schuld...*

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es gut, wenn so etwas passiert und habe nicht das geringste Mitleid mit Leuten, die bei Spammern bestellen - zu Preisen bei denen es fast ausgeschlossen ist, dass die Sache mit rechten Dingen zugeht.


----------



## rolf76 (3 Januar 2006)

Was ist das denn für eine Firma? In Deutschland oder im Ausland?


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

Es handelt sich um die:
Software Online 
210 East 59st Steet
New York, Ny 10021


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2006)

hast du etwa auf diesen Spammüll geantwortet? 



> Hier ist eine Seite mit perfekter Software http://weste.....net/. Es ist viel Programm Deutsch. Die kriegst Du dazu direkt von der Seite und um 10 Mal billiger, als bei anderen. Du kriegst cool Soft und sparst 300 Euro.“





> © Software Online, LCC`2005
> 
> 210 East 59st Street New York, NY 10021 (718) 524-2096





> Windows XP Professional With SP2 Full Version
> Retail Price: $259.95 Our Price: $59.95 You Save: $200.00


Wer da nicht merkt, dass da was faul dran sein muß, dem ist nicht zu helfen  oder glaubst du 
das wäre vom LKW gefallen....


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

*Cheap*

Hallo an alle,
damit nicht noch mehr Schaden (für Andere) entsteht, gebe ich offen und ehrlich zu, dass ich darauf geantwortet habe, schon mit dem Gedanken einen Reinfall zu erleben. Aber... aber...man will es ja NICHT wahrhaben...


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2006)

schreib das als  Lehrgeld ab, als Hintergrundinfo: 

an der Site ist  alles gefälscht, die angebliche Firma , die angebliche Adresse
und die Domain ist in  Rußland registriert. Du müßtest sie ja haben , kannst du hier checken:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/index.php?p=0 
da kannst du  Domains eingeben und den Registranten ermitteln.

cp


----------

